# Now I want to face the Rockets



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Taped the game yesterday. Heard that the Rockets were talking trash right? Dikembe saying hes going to bring out the finger wave on us...come on now. I want Amare to dunk over him. Also the Rockets said they were going to beat us if they faced us right? I wanted to face the Mavs but now I want to go vs the Rockets to shut them up.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

But what if the Rockets face your team and win?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Taped the game yesterday. Heard that the Rockets were talking trash right? Dikembe saying hes going to bring out the finger wave on us...come on now. I want Amare to dunk over him. Also the Rockets said they were going to beat us if they faced us right? I wanted to face the Mavs but now I want to go vs the Rockets to shut them up.


I don't care who we face so aslong as we shut up everyone here, and in the world by beating the team we play...easily. I know it won't happen that way. But all those Mavs/Rocket fans are so confident going up against us. They all talk.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> But what if the Rockets face your team and win?


Nah that won't happen. :biggrin: But if it somehow does it depends on how they win.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Nah that won't happen. :biggrin: But if it somehow does it depends on how they win.


Slowing the game down and having Yao post up against Stoudamire while playing lock down defense.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Slowing the game down and having Yao post up against Stoudamire while playing lock down defense.


I mean like if they get all cocky if they win or they are humble. If they are humble and play a good game, I give them respect. If not, I don't.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I mean like if they get all cocky if they win or they are humble. If they are humble and play a good game, I give them respect. If not, I don't.


The fans are always cocky lol... but knowing JVG he will never say he has the better team... Amare on the other hand, has said before that the Suns were better than the Rockets on numerous occasions.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I meant one occasion.. not numerous.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> The fans are always cocky lol... but knowing JVG he will never say he has the better team... Amare on the other hand, has said before that the Suns were better than the Rockets on numerous occasions.


Well we did beat the heck out of the Rockets on ESPN. But what made me mad was someone from the Rockets saying they would beat the Mavs and Suns after just winning Game 1.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Not just the fans too. All the Rocket players seem cocky IMO.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Not just the fans too. All the Rocket players seem cocky IMO.


Lol, Yao isn't cocky.. I'd say him for the Rockets.

The only cocky players on the Suns are Richardson, and Amare...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Lol, Yao isn't cocky.. I'd say him for the Rockets.
> 
> The only cocky players on the Suns are Richardson, and Amare...


Yao is the only one who ain't cocky because he was raised with good Asian manners lol. Everyone else is IMO. Q and Amare are cocky. It's just their personality but their cockiness doesn't get them in trouble.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Well we did beat the heck out of the Rockets on ESPN. But what made me mad was someone from the Rockets saying they would beat the Mavs and Suns after just winning Game 1.


Rockets vs Suns was 2-2 in regular season. And Rockets was the only team had at least divided record vs any elite team in regular season.

Rockets : Suns

98 - 108 L
127 - 107 W
78 - 91 L
98 - 97 W

Beat the heck out of? 127 - 107 winning was the biggest margin in 4 games, and Rockets was the winner.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

If these teams meet ... I'm sure the Suns will clean house


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Kirk20 said:


> If these teams meet ... I'm sure the Suns will clean house


There were more Mavs fans said Rockets don't stand a chance against Mavs before the series, I guess that's why we need play the games instead just let the fans talk. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Raxel said:


> Rockets vs Suns was 2-2 in regular season. And Rockets was the only team had at least divided record vs any elite team in regular season.
> 
> Rockets : Suns
> 
> ...


No No. I remember there was a game on ESPN because I never see Suns games on national TV. Well hardly. Anyways, we really beat you guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> No No. I remember there was a game on ESPN because I never see Suns games on national TV. Well hardly. Anyways, we really beat you guys.


The one game that we lost 98-97 was the one on ESPN. It was late in the yr. Remember Hunter missed the tip in? No other Rockets/Suns games were on tv.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Raxel said:


> Rockets vs Suns was 2-2 in regular season. And Rockets was the only team had at least divided record vs any elite team in regular season.
> 
> Rockets : Suns
> 
> ...


Regular season don't mean jack anymore. Memphis beat the Suns in the regular season. Denver beat San Antonio in the regular season. I must also remind you that Shawn Marion (best rebounder, best defender) didn't play in the 127-107 game, and McGrady went off. The Suns were winning until the fourth quarter...but we can't be sure how things would have gone down if Shawn were there. T-Mac's other games were 6-21, 8-25, 12-25. Point being that I wouldn't guage the Rockets' hopes based of that one game. I think the Suns win within 6 if they face Houston. I like Houston as a team, but I just think Dallas has a better chance to compete with the Suns.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Regular season don't mean jack anymore.


Read the quote why I brought up regular season, dude. Don't talk about the injury, it's part of NBA games, Rockets is playing without their starting PF now and doing well against Mavs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Raxel said:


> Read the quote why I brought up regular season, dude. Don't talk about the injury, it's part of NBA games, Rockets is playing without their starting PF now and doing well against Mavs.
> 
> Mavs were favored before series started.


Dude? I know it's part of NBA games, I wasn't making excuses for the loss. You referenced the "biggest margin", I mentioned perhaps why it happened.

Maybe you missed my point. Shawn Marion is a defensive stopper. Without him, noone we have can play T-Mac.

But anyways, I think the Mavs will beat the Rockets in Game 7. Dirk goes crazy finally!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Taped the game yesterday. Heard that the Rockets were talking trash right? Dikembe saying hes going to bring out the finger wave on us...come on now. I want Amare to dunk over him. Also the Rockets said they were going to beat us if they faced us right? I wanted to face the Mavs but now I want to go vs the Rockets to shut them up.


I think you will beat Dallas or Houston but you going to get crush by San Antonio, but keep enjoying the spotlight while it last.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I think you will beat Dallas or Houston but you going to get crush by San Antonio, but keep enjoying the spotlight while it last.


Perhaps, perhaps not. I'm looking forward to the series with San Antonio, providing we and they get there. It's no secret that Phoenix struggles with San Antonio, but these will be two different teams by the time they reach each other. Who knows what'll happen. Good thing this year is that there are several teams with a legit chance to win it all.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Maybe you missed my point. Shawn Marion is a defensive stopper. Without him, noone we have can play T-Mac.


I didn't miss any point, read the post what I quoted and why I brought up regular season stats again. If you have difficulty reading, I can help you.

If you think missing one player is important, then maybe I should remind you Rockets was rebuilding when we played first game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Despite Mutumbos comments, you might want to face the Rockets anyway. Personally, I don't think the Rockets can beat the Suns, I think that the Mavs can beat the Suns, but I'm unsure about who is going to win game 7. I'm saying that out of hate for the Rockets, because if they beat the Mavs, I'll be happy to cheer for them the rest of the playoffs. But if the Rockets do win, I don't think that the Suns will have THAT much trouble. Rockets don't have nearly enough rebounding. Ryan Bowen and Scott Pagdett are much more content doodling around on the perimeter rather than go inside to grab rebounds. As long as the Suns can force misses, they'll be able to get into trasntion just about every time down the floor, which will completely take Yao out of the game. Contrary to that, the Mavs do have a lot of strength on the offensive boards, Henderson and Dampier have been on that all season. If the Mavs win, it'll be a tougher series, Phoenix won't get into transition as much, and Dallas has enough athleticism and firepower to keep up with Phoenix regardless.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Quite honestly, I watched Mavs VS Rocket and I don't think neither of them can beat us. It's my honest opinion. 

Both teams have more holes than we do. Sure, we don't have the best defense but their defense didn't look that great to me either as both teams could have their ways in the first 5-6 games. 

Rocket's biggest problem is it's a two-men team. When Yao is in trouble, they need an excellent game from T-MAC and a 100% effort from other players to win a game. We have 6 players that can handle the situation and shutting down one of us doesn't mean they can beat us. 

As for Mavs, their problem is mainly chemistry and VERY BAD offense flow. Besides Dirk trying to draw fouls all the time and Stackhouse doing one-on-one, their offense is very painful to watch. Dirk has to work his arse off to "flop like a bird" to get to the free throw line 'cause both PGs Terry and Devin don't know how to set him up for better shots. That's what Nash was VERY GOOD at. 


I really don't think either team can give us a huge trouble. Yes, we may not sweep them but I really think we can beat them if we can play the way we did against the Griz. Now... after so many days of rest, I hope we don't lose the intensity we had. Long rest is not good. Damn..you get penalized by sweeping a team??!!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Raxel said:


> I didn't miss any point, read the post what I quoted and why I brought up regular season stats again. If you have difficulty reading, I can help you.
> 
> If you think missing one player is important, then maybe I should remind you Rockets was rebuilding when we played first game.


Heehee, and so easily you get offensive. :biggrin: 

Guess people can't just talk basketball anymore. If you disagree with what I said, feel free to just say that. I don't think the Rockets can beat the Suns more than 2 games in a 7 game series because Shawn Marion will be able to adequately defend Tracy McGrady, whereas Dallas had no answer. But at 49-25 in the second, I suppose it doesn't matter. Now go ahead, fire away.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmmm, 

Come to think of it, I think it's a good news that Terry is Mavs' top scorer. A lot of times when the opposing guards are trying to play trading-basket game with us, we win. It's to our advantage because: 

1.) Marion/Amare don't get into foul trouble that easy if they don't inside as often. 
2.) When a guard misses a shot, it leads to fast break easier. 
3.) It increases the pace of the game. 


Looks like Mavs has gone SMALL BALL again. How ironic!! They got rid of Nash for a more conventional game and now it's the small ball that helped them win. Well, no teams can do small ball better than us and that's why I think it's a good sign that Terry has stepped up. He can score all he wants but the pace of the game will favor us in the end. Just my 2cents.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Mmmmm,
> 
> Come to think of it, I think it's a good news that Terry is Mavs' top scorer. A lot of times when the opposing guards are trying to play trading-basket game with us, we win. It's to our advantage because:
> 
> ...


we had no choice. damp stayed in foul trouble battling yao and deke all game long.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The mavs might not play small ball against Phoenix. Against Houston its mroe convieniet, Yao is forced to guard the perimeter, and the dinosaurs on the Rockets have no way to keep up with the Mavs young athletic guards. With Phoenix, if Dallas can control the offensive boards like they did wiht Houston, it will be a much more interesting matchup.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Taped the game yesterday. Heard that the Rockets were talking trash right? Dikembe saying hes going to bring out the finger wave on us...come on now. I want Amare to dunk over him. Also the Rockets said they were going to beat us if they faced us right? I wanted to face the Mavs but now I want to go vs the Rockets to shut them up.


We'll have to wait until next season to get back at the finger-waggin' octogenerian. :naughty: I never did like his bad-arse attitude and finger waggin'. 

Right now, he's buying a fishing license. :nah: 

Heh heh heh...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> The one game that we lost 98-97 was the one on ESPN. It was late in the yr. Remember Hunter missed the tip in? No other Rockets/Suns games were on tv.


Dang I remember that! Geez... that ball should have gone in! I could not believe it didn't..


----------

